# Vintage Mossberg Rimfire



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Another in a series of vintage Mossberg .22 rimfire rifles.

22 lr, 15 shot tubular magazine. Barrel 20". Weight 7 lbs. Two piece Mannlicher stock with pistol grip, cheekpiece, swivels. Complete action is instantly removable without the use of tools. Made 1946-1947.

Not sure why I bought this thing but it's another fine example of Mossberg's quality and craftsmanship some time ago. The front sight actually contains several variations under the hood and can be changed by removing the hood and flipping another one into position. Funny thing, I never adjusted the sights and with Lapua Center X sub-sonic ammo, it's on the mark at 50 yards with the front bead and peep. Functions flawlessly. Can't attest to its accuracy without a scope, but this one stays the way it is. It also has the unique, proprietary Mossberg swivels - forerunners of today's swivels. Love the walnut furniture, too. It loads through the port in the stock.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice. I for one really appreciate you posting these vintage guns Glen. I'll be keeping an eye out for them.
Didn't browning and later rossi use that same buttstock tube magazine.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I forgot to state that the model is a 151M. I've seen that same loading port on other than Mossbergs, but I don't know what they were. I have one more Mossberg to share later and it has the same loading design - and, it's my favorite one and another semi-auto.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice shooter Glen!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's surprising how well the peep sight works. The aperture seems to be the correct size for use with the front bead. I had to pick up a few parts for it such as the front sight hood and swivels, but Numrich Arms had them.

If you ever decide to get one of the old Mossbergs, make sure all the parts are there and that the screws are not buggered up or be prepared for added expenses to make it complete. The original rear sights can cost as much as the gun itself, if you can find them at all.

I finished it with an exterior polyurethane that's UV resistant and did the blueing, too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking 22, I was looking on Gunbroker at some of the old Mossbergs just the other day.


----------

